
Google’s new Chrome extension lets you link directly to specific text on a page - caution
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/18/21295300/google-link-to-text-fragment-chrome-extension-chromium-highlight-scroll-down
======
memexy
Here's an example:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_the_Metaobject_Prot...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_the_Metaobject_Protocol#:~:text=The%20book,CLOS).
I initially thought this was just for wikipedia pages but it works on every
page. You can even highlight multiple fragments.

Here's a link to this comment with highlights:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23561601#:~:text=an,exa...](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23561601#:~:text=an,example&text=You%20can,fragments).

